# Update on 10gal nano



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

You guys will not believe my progression. The tank, so far is doin amazing! Nevermind the abundance of corraline that i cant get off the front glass ( how did i get so lucky to have corraline within 3 months of starting). Im loving this hobby!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looking great.
what will you do about the front glass ?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that a black percula I see?


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes that is a black percula. His name is percy, but my 2 year old insists on calling him "emo" lol. As far as the coralline goes, ill let it grow and then scrape it when u cant see much else lol. Im a pretty big fan of letting things just kind of handle themselves. I dont get bent out of shape about the different types of things growing in my tank unless i know its detrimental ( aka aiptasia). Most of it is self limiting and i find the different seaweeds ( for lack of different terms) keeps my nitrates and phosphates at 0 and my corals happy.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I always used a Mag-Float glass cleaner and dragged it across the glass religiously to stop the growth of coraline. Otherwise, when it gets to the state that it is in your tank, I use a razor or hard plastic scraper.


----------



## bunnysaur (Oct 8, 2013)

Could I get a little more background info on this tank (filter, lighting, etc)? If there's a thread about reef tanks this tiny, could someone direct me to it? I'm about to have an open 10gal aquarium and I've always thought about doing something like this.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Post up a thread of your own and get some ideas and recommendations from the rest of the gang. I love nice nanos :-D


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

bunnysaur said:


> Could I get a little more background info on this tank (filter, lighting, etc)? If there's a thread about reef tanks this tiny, could someone direct me to it? I'm about to have an open 10gal aquarium and I've always thought about doing something like this.


Dang, i just saw this! Here's the deal with this tank: i started with 9.5lbs of live rock, 20lbs of live sand, have a hob skimmer, use t5ho lighting with some LED accents ( all my corals are growing nicely under these), have 3 powerheads ( i started with 2 but noticed a dead spot that started getting cyano so i place another ph, prolly overkill but so what), and use a cobalt heater. I used fluval salt mix and mix my own salt up using ro/di water. I do a 1-2 gallon water change weekly. Still end up dosing calcium and sometimes alk because my corals use soooo much. My duncan seems to grow a new head daily. I also use a jbj auto topoff. The thing with nanos is that if u arent religious and meticulous with ur tank care, it can quickly crash on u. U wouldnt believe how much evaporation takes place daily! That's why i ended up buying the ato. Even small amounts of evap can cause dangerous salinity shifts. I love my nano tank tho. I will warn u, smaller does not equal cheaper.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, here's a shot of the tank today. I was given a bird's nest from my lfs to see if i could sustain sps corals. Its at the very top of the tank. I now have a duncan, candy cane, 2 zoa colonies, gsp, birds nest, christmas favia, and ricordaea florida. All are doing well. Currently im battling some bryopsis that had tried desperately to overtake my candy cane. Ive been trying out the increased mag levels to kill the bryopsis. Only on the 3rd day of that.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

What color of birds nest did you get? Good old bryopsis,I have some in a tank of mine.I need a sea hare.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

It's yellow. U can see it at the very top of the large piece of live rock


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I found it right away! Ish CUTE! Apart from that, I have no idea what you guys are talking about >.< but I'm excited to see the progress on this cool (small!) salty tank! Subbing in to see more as time goes by Best of luck with it, and keep posting! ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, i dont wanna count my chickens before they hatch but ive had the mag levels at 1700 for about a week or more now, AND bought 2 peppermint shrimp and 10 hermits in a desparate attempt to deal with the bryopsis. It appears to be working. Vast improvement, but not out of the woods. Posting some updating pics.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice shot, and three cheers for vast improvements! Peppermint shrimp are very cool looking critters - perfect time of year for the addition of these little candy-cane babies! <3
I hope the new creatures fare well, and your bryopsis issues resolve quickly (even if I'm not 100% clear what exactly a 'bryopsis issue' is! ~.^)!

Good luck, and thanks for the update!


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all! Just wanted to post my updates. As i only know how to post one pic at a time, this will be multiple posts but my corals are looking awesome. I love saltwater  first is a colony of zoas.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is my duncan. He has about 6 new heads growing.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

My other colony if zoas and some gsp behind it.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

My candy cane.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Birdsnest growing


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Christmas favia. One of my favorites, but hasnt really grown. Its feeders dont come out until late at night so spot feeding is difficult. Beautiful
Coral nonetheless


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

This is my green open brain. Only had him about a week. At night he is very impressive!


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Ricordea florida mushroom


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

The duncan finally hosted percy. He's super happy lol


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

GAH! Love! 
How's your Christmas favia doing? Super pretty... I hope it's feeding better now.
Peek-a-boo, Percy! ^__^
Looks like things are going well in there!


----------

